# Wintv 7 Problem



## _flo93_ (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo
ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit Wintv 7. es startet nichtmehr, und wenn ich einfach nur das epg oder den scheduler öffnen will, kommt eine net.framework fehler mit folgendem log:





> Informationen über das Aufrufen von JIT-Debuggen
> anstelle dieses Dialogfelds finden Sie am Ende dieser Meldung.
> 
> ************** Ausnahmetext **************
> ...



hat einer ne ahnung was ich da machen kann? habe gestern auf die 7er version geupdatet und da ging alles reibungslos.
danke im vorraus

_flo93_


----------



## Joe012 (5. November 2011)

hi,

ich hänge mich mal dran, da ich genau daselbe Problem habe.
Von einem Tag auf den anderen, startet WinTV v7 CD 2.4.29209
nicht mehr. (nur im Taskmanager sehe ich das der Prozess gestartet 
ist)
Ich kann die WinTV7 Applikation über einen Workaround aufrufen, 
indem ich *.ts Videos damit öffne, - das klappt dann auch einwandfrei
aber sobald ich auf den TV Modus umschalten will, friert WinTV ein.

Daselbe bild, wie bei flo93 stellt sich mir wenn ich den Scheduler
öffnen will. Nämlich der "net.framework fehler" ;-(((
Könnte vielleicht mit dem vorher installiertem update zusammenhängen:
"KB2572077 Sicherheitsupdate für .NET Framework 3.5.1 für Windows 7 SP1 und Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1: 11.10.11"
Aber wie unten beschrieben, hat ein früherer Wiederherstellungspunkt
das nicht beheben können.

Wenn irgendjemand weiss wie der Fehler zu beheben ist, wäre ich um ein 
Hinweis sehr dankbar.

(Versucht habe ich schon ein update auf die neuste WinTV Version 
(7.0.29304) und ein Wiederherstellungspunkt von 
Windows 7 aber beide haben nichts gebracht. Das Resultat war immer dasselbe.

Viele Grüße
Joe0


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2011)

> System.TypeInitializationException: Der Typeninitialisierer für TVServices.Core.SystemSettings hat eine Ausnahme verursacht. ---> System.Xml.XmlException: Das Stammelement ist nicht vorhanden.



Ich vermute mal, das irgendwelche Programmeinstellungen in einer XML-Datei stehen und diese Datei ist fehlerhaft.

Ist natürlich schlecht von den Entwicklern, dass dieses Problem nicht ordentlich abgefangen wird.


----------



## Joe012 (8. November 2011)

..., die deinstallation des zuvor verdächtigten MS updates "KB2572077 Sicherheitsupdate für .NET Framework 3.5.1 für Windows 7 SP1 und Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1: 11.10.11" hat nichts gebracht.

Im Scheduler ist auch zu erkennen, wenn man die Fehlermeldung wegclickt, das die Channelliste gar nicht angezeigt wird.
Deswegen kann anscheinend auch nicht die TV Software korrekt starten.

Tags: Hauppauge WinTV7 WinTV v7 CD 2.4.29209 .Net Framework Error


----------



## Joe012 (11. November 2011)

Schön, wenn Forumsbeiträge auch mal gelöst abgeschlossen werden können.
(nicht wirklich gelöst - denn dazu müsste man wissen was den Fehler hervorgerufen hat, und ihn explizit, ohne das er wieder auftreten könnte beseitigt haben)

Nein, leider nur ein Workaround der geholfen hat.
Ich habe mich lange dagegen gesträubt, aber letztendlich war es die Neuinstallation der Treiber und der Software WinTV7. (complete deinstall)
Bei der Neuinstallation habe ich mich nicht getraut, die vom Installationsprogramm gefundene alte Kanaldatenbank wieder zuverwenden, da
ich schiss hatte mir denselben Fehler wieder einzufangen.
Jetzt musste ich halte alle Sender wieder scanen, benamen und sortieren ;-((
Aber ich kann wieder fernsehen. - so ich glaube heute spielt Deutschland.
bis bald.


----------

